# New Moots Seatpost :(



## gitoutdaway (Nov 28, 2007)

What a DISAPOINTMENT. I waited and waited and got this today, the finish does not even match my Moots frame, UNBELIEVEABLE.

I am ready to send it back, I don;t understand why they woudn't bead-blast the post ALL THE WAY the same way the do their frames, the only part that matches is WAY UP close to the seat, the mast itself looks a lot more brushed or even like alu or even steel, why did I pay so much...?

Its hard to get this on pic:

If anyone from Moots reads this I'd appreciate a response


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

Crap. I have a post on the way to match my new frame as well.


----------



## gitoutdaway (Nov 28, 2007)

I am really pissed,I'd post a complaint on the Moots website but I don;t think it would do much good, I don;t think I'd get an objective answer there. Heres a couple more pics if you or anyone else is interested.


----------



## gitoutdaway (Nov 28, 2007)

To be fair, as a follow up I emailed Moots and they are willing to bead blast the whole thing for a very small charge plus shipping. Their rationale in leaving most of the mast brushed was to allow the buffing off of scratches at the clamp line/slide point on the post. This makes sense but I guess not what one expects given the famous (and sexy!) Moots silky finish. Moots owners be warned!


----------



## CurbDestroyer (Mar 6, 2008)

gitoutdaway said:


> To be fair, as a follow up I emailed Moots and they are willing to bead blast the whole thing for a very small charge plus shipping. Their rationale in leaving most of the mast brushed was to allow the buffing off of scratches at the clamp line/slide point on the post. This makes sense but I guess not what one expects given the famous (and sexy!) Moots silky finish. Moots owners be warned!


So if they bead blasted the post, people will complain; and if they leave it alone, people will complain. The only solution is to not make seat posts.

People lower and raise their seat post all the time. If you change crank length, get a new seat, pedals, or whatever. You might even want to sell it some day. I'd rather have it so you can buff the scratchs off. Besides the post is new and shiny and will dull a bit over time. 

I don't understand by saying "not what one expects given the famous (and sexy!) Moots silky finish". By not bead blasting the post, and leaving it so it can be refinished by the buyer, make it easy for you to maintain a "Sexy" finish. 

Maybe I'm getting the wrong vibe from your post, but it still sounds like you think Moots could do better. It's basically a catch 22. 

BTW I have had a couple friends one who has had a frame 12 years, and another around 8 years that sent there frames back to Moots to get the scratchs buffed off and I think they did it for free. and I remember they got it back within a week.


----------



## gitoutdaway (Nov 28, 2007)

All I was implyingis that buying a Moots post I, as well as others, ASSUMED the finish would be the same as it is on ALL their other products and the same that they are well known for. One of their trademarks is the silky bead blasted finish. 

I do not argue the logic of their not doing this in my follow-up, I understand their reasoning and stated that it was just not what I had expected at the outset. The photo on the website also looks like the post is bead blasted, not brushed and they imply that it will match. In fact when I took the post to a local bike shop that deals Moots they were surprised too. They told me they hadn't seen one since they don't stock them because they are usually too expensive and not requested enough (except for Moots owners who were looking for posts that matched their frames) They appreciated the heads up and agreed that it could cause customers to complain. FWW I bought mine online.

Otherwise, the post, as all their products is very well made and beautiful.


----------



## dead flag blues (Aug 26, 2004)

Wah.:cryin:


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

Yep, mine is brushed as well.

Looks great though. Definitely happy with it.


----------

